

Show HN: API builder, user management, analytics and management platform - aoprisan
https://github.com/andreioprisan/apignite

======
aoprisan
I'll improve the note on the repo as well, but basically the proof of concept
was to have something read PHP classes and parse out functions and parameters,
then output it to a database that could be manipulated through a UI. A very
rough class parser and UI were put together to show what else could be built
out, but it's by no means functional or feature complete, just a proof of
concept. Also, the code is quite dirty, there were 2 other contributors who
jumped on the project and contributed as part of the 24 hour TechCrunch NY
hackathon 2012. Perhaps someone will find elements of this useful or perhaps
it's utter garbage :)

------
jtreminio
Just going through the code, I have to say I'm not a big fan of the quality.

~~~
aoprisan
it was put together at the techcrunch hackathon last year

